# 班主任



## Apparatchik

How do we translate" 班主任"(the teacher who is in charge of a class) into English?


----------



## BODYholic

In Singapore, it is known as 'form teacher'.


----------



## indigoduck

Apparatchik said:


> How do we translate" 班主任"(the teacher who is in charge of a class) into English?


 
In America, i think it's called "Teacher's Pet".

It's not official, but usually designated for the outstanding kid in the class.  Of course, not every class has an outstanding kid.


----------



## Razzle Storm

I think "Teacher's Pet" describes the person who tries to become friends with the teacher (usually the smarter students). 

I know we have people like "class monitors", which are students who are in charge of class duties like cleaning up. Is that what you mean by 班主任？


----------



## Jerry Chan

班主任 is a teacher, not a student. 
He or she is in charge of / responsible for a particular class in school.
In HK it's called a "class teacher," I think.


----------



## philosophia85

I think we use Homeroom Teacher, but concept of homeroom isn't so prominent I can't even be sure.


----------



## xiaolijie

It's "Form Teacher" in the UK.


----------



## indigoduck

philosophia85 said:


> I think we use Homeroom Teacher, but concept of homeroom isn't so prominent I can't even be sure.


 
Homeroom teacher is 班主任!?  That's news to me.


----------



## zoubin

In many English-speaking countries, there is no actual class in college. Students have freedom to take the courses they like, although they still have majors and minors.


----------



## Mugi

At my high school in NZ it was "form room teacher" - Americans seem to call this "home room teacher".


----------



## indigoduck

Apparatchik said:


> How do we translate" 班主任"(the teacher who is in charge of a class) into English?


 
Is this the same thing as 班长 ?


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> Is this the same thing as 班长 ?


No, 班长is just a student. He/She is merely appointed to represent the class (班). In Singapore, it is called Class Monitor.


----------



## samanthalee

BODYholic said:


> In Singapore, it is known as 'form teacher'.


In primary schools (elementary school) and secondary schools (junior high), they are called "form teachers". In my junior college (senior high/pre-univeristy), they are called "civics tutors".



BODYholic said:


> No, 班长is just a student. He/She is merely appointed to represent the class (班). In Singapore, it is called Class Monitor.


I guess it depends on the school culture. In my primary school, it is called "class monitor". But after primary school, all my 班长 are known as "class rep".


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> I guess it depends on the school culture. In my primary school, it is called "class monitor". But after primary school, all my 班长 are known as "class rep".



Class rep. is 班代 in Chinese and the role is slightly different from 班长. The responsibilities of the latter often encompass instilling acceptable behavior or discipline in class (Prefects take cares of those outside classes). Because of this nature, Class Monitor is commonly found in elementary schools.

班代, on the other hand, is found in higher learning. At this level, learners are more matured. As such, a certain degree of self-discipline is expected out of  them. Hence, the role of a 班代 often does not entail booking of names if one speaks/snores too loudly in class or if one greets but did not bow down.

Regardless of 班代 or 班长, they are appointed to perform administrative functions between the class and class teachers.


----------

